# Streetwear T-shirts



## jimhack3 (Jan 23, 2007)

Can someone tell me what are the best brand of streetwear t-shirts to use to compete with the major streetwear brands, Akomplice, 10 Deep, Crooks&Castles, LRG, Stussy, etc. Some of these companies have their tees cut ans sew. I understand that too. Thanks in advance.

Jimhack3


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

When you say compete - how are you competing in feel - I think you will need a combination of feel; relabeling; and design. Look at next levels - even gildan softstyles - stay away from the square cuts.


----------



## starchild (Jul 22, 2009)

Alstyle 1701 or 1301 for streetwear tees.


----------



## jimhack3 (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes, when I say compete, I mean the feel and the structure - body and sleeves are more of a humans body shape as opposed to a square box. The design aspect, I have locked. not a problem there. I'm concerned with the feel and body structure.


----------



## jimhack3 (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks Starchild. Those styles have been mentioned to me before. The body shape, I've heard, is more of the shape of a human body as opposed to a square box.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Same with next level for shape - if you do not want box but contour - all brands have several styles - the cheapest is usually the box - if you go up and usually they cost more they have the contour shape shirts that also feels good.


----------



## jimhack3 (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks so much idonaldson. That's some great info!!


----------



## jimhack3 (Jan 23, 2007)

FYI - idonaldson your facebook and twitter links didn't work for me. Could be my browser though. Thanks again!


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I will check the links - I have on a seperate computer and they did work - but things do happen. my web is 
www.bluealertonline.com
my facebook:
Blue Alert Printing & Embroidery - Local Business - Brooklyn, NY | Facebook

hope these work


----------



## Upscalelivin (Feb 11, 2012)

are the AAA and M&O knits shirts fitted or are they baggy? and also anybody know what kind of sweatshirts Crooks n Castles use? or anything similar? also


----------

